# Repeat Vasectomy



## debraj (Nov 21, 2008)

Is there another diagnosis code (other than V26.52) used when a patient has to have a repeat vasectomy?


----------



## okiesawyers (Nov 26, 2008)

I would use V25.2 even though it's a repeat procedure.  V26.52 is a secondary code.


----------



## twinpw (Jul 9, 2014)

would you use the code 998.89 in addition to V25.2?


----------

